# How to dust a car



## nojo (May 16, 2010)

Hi
My nice, new, shiny Phantom Black (Autoglym Lifeshined) TT is, not surprisingly, a dust magnet.
I have seen chauffeurs using short handled, waxed dustmops (like they use in shorooms) - I believe that Draper make them.
Is that a good idea, or might they scratch the paintwork?
Many thanks


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

If you've got £38 (  ) to burn, you could try one of these beauties:
http://www.vertar.com/zymol/zymol-acces ... ol-duster/


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> If you've got £38 (  ) to burn, you could try one of these beauties:
> http://www.vertar.com/zymol/zymol-acces ... ol-duster/


Not sure I could bring myself to use one of those, one step too far...


----------



## nojo (May 16, 2010)

This seems to be wahat all the chauffeurs in Mayfair are using this morning, as I stroll through the Mews on the way into work!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productl ... =Lambswool Dusters

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-bin/ ... #aMELD0001

the old California paraffin dusters are also good, the red ones..


----------



## PhantomTTS (Jul 7, 2009)

they use osterich feathers in the R8 factory as a pre-paint prep to get dust off -- I'd go with that!


----------

